# gentoo-sources 2.6.14 extremely slow on my laptop

## plastikman187

Hello,

I am using a gateway 8510GZ notebook and after i upgrade from 2.6.12 to 2.6.13 or 14 the performance of the laptop drops significantly.  The boot times are increased because the kernel hangs for about 30 seconds on iptables stuff like ip_conntrack then X takes forever to load.  Has any one had this issue?

Here is my emerge info

```

Portage 2.0.53 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre9

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac alsa apm audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cdrw crypt cups curl directfb dts dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode esd exif expat fam ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal idn imlib ipv6 ithreads java jpeg lcms libg++ libwww mad mikmod mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python quicktime readline real samba sdl slang spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vorbis wxGTK xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS

```

Here is my lspci

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE)

0000:06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705_2 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

0000:06:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

0000:06:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

0000:06:09.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

0000:06:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

0000:06:09.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controler

```

Any help would be greatly appreciated, I am trying to get the suspend stuff working.

Thank you

----------

## rabinath

Just an idea - isn't linked with kernel-issues at all, but this sounds very much like Your hostname couldn't be resolved. Have a look at /etc/hosts if there's a matching entry.

----------

## plastikman187

I do not have my IP set up in the /etc/hosts i will take a look at that. 

I went into the kernl config and disabled the ip_conntrack now the boot time is normal.

when i get home ill take a look at adding my IP to the /etc/hosts.

Any other ideas?

----------

## philc909

I'm having a similar problem

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-423606.html

Is this problem solved? Did the ip_conntrack solve everything?

----------

## G2k

I'm having the same problem. This was said to be solved in 2.6.15 but it isn't. My Sony Vaio VGN-FS660 takes twice or three times as much to boot up as it does with a 2.6.12 kernel. Also, if I watch videos in X with anything above 2.6.12 they lag significantly and are very choppy. I think this was said to be a hyperthreading issue (?). It is unsolved for me, I need to use a 2.6.12 kernel to have a stable system....

if you want me to post my kernel .config let me know.

----------

## G2k

I noticed that when I'm compiling, movies don't lag...  :Shocked:  that makes no sense, they should go slower no?....does this have to do with RAM or something?

----------

## plastikman187

I resolved this issue by using the archck sources and disabling the ip_conntrack in the kernel i have not tried enabling them but pfff who needs them  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-423550-highlight-archck.html

----------

## G2k

Ok I took a quick look at archck-sources and noticed that in Processor type and features, the Timer frequency was set to 1000 HZ. I put the same setting in my gentoo-sources and now it works well again. I heard that the advantage of having it default to 250 is less battery consumption and less CPU usage or something. Is it bad to set it to 1000? I mean, is it more dangerous for the hardware?...well, this is solved I guess  :Surprised: 

----------

## philc909

Timer Fequency = 1000 Hz solves it for me too! Thanks

----------

## G2k

k someone told me that setting timer frequency to 1000 doesn't solve the problem, it just makes the problem less noticeable. To solve it, remove the SMP options (that is, disable multiple processors and hyperthreading). I have not tried this though, I reverted to 2.6.12 because I'm lazy  :Razz: 

----------

## philc909

less noticeable, absolutely

My machine went from nbench results of 

```
MEMORY INDEX        : 1.149

INTEGER INDEX       : 1.021

FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 1.727 
```

to results of 

```
MEMORY INDEX        : 11.080

INTEGER INDEX       : 9.600

FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 16.432 
```

That's a 10:1 ratio! That's much less noticeable.

On my side it seemed to be caused by a weird relationship between the kernel Timer Frequency, ACPI, the CPU fan running and the CPU speed.

----------

## G2k

 *philc909 wrote:*   

> less noticeable, absolutely

 ...but the problem is still there. You have to remove hyperthreading I believe. I haven't tried it I'm still stuck with a 2.6.12

----------

